# bugs



## gunsmoke (Sep 25, 2014)

A friend picked a few outdoor buds earlier this summer to sample in August I think. The flowertops were premature of course but they had little white worms in them. Yuk!
obviously this did not get smoked. Not by me anyway.
   We are in the Midwest. any idea what these were and how to prevent them? I hope it isn't too difficult because I want to try my first fairly serious outdoor next year (grew indoors for years.but cant now)  and wont be able to tend the plants too often. You can hardly get out of sight of houses or roads here.
   I just don't want a whole batch to make it through the season only to be infested.
                                 Thanks!  Matt Dillon


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 25, 2014)

gunsmoke said:


> A friend picked a few outdoor buds earlier this summer to sample in August I think. The flowertops were premature of course but they had little white worms in them. Yuk!
> obviously this did not get smoked. Not by me anyway.
> We are in the Midwest. any idea what these were and how to prevent them? I hope it isn't too difficult because I want to try my first fairly serious outdoor next year (grew indoors for years.but cant now)  and wont be able to tend the plants too often. You can hardly get out of sight of houses or roads here.
> I just don't want a whole batch to make it through the season only to be infested.
> Thanks!  Matt Dillon



Tanglefoot moth traps tons of them, moth traps, some of this [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005DFFIDG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame], and one of these to spray [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000AQNQ4Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2014)

Lyfespan--I would have some concerns about using that insecticide for something I was going to smoke or possibly ingest.  It says that it is only registered for ornamentals...

I have never had any kind of bud worms, but have fought spider mites many times.  SNS (Sierra Natural Science) makes some great organic insecticides.  SNS 209 used regularly can prevent an infestation.  SNS209 is a systemic.  General Hydroponics has an organic product called Azamax that I also like.  

Make sure that you follow directions exactly when using any pesticides.  Even organic products need to be used carefully and in the manner intended.


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 25, 2014)

IMO, if you cant tend to them regular, you wont be happy with the results.  You said you grew indoors for years than you know there is work to do. Best of luck to you


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 25, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Lyfespan--I would have some concerns about using that insecticide for something I was going to smoke or possibly ingest.  It says that it is only registered for ornamentals...
> 
> I have never had any kind of bud worms, but have fought spider mites many times.  SNS (Sierra Natural Science) makes some great organic insecticides.  SNS 209 used regularly can prevent an infestation.  SNS209 is a systemic.  General Hydroponics has an organic product called Azamax that I also like.
> 
> Make sure that you follow directions exactly when using any pesticides.  Even organic products need to be used carefully and in the manner intended.



It's a BT powder that I use as a foliar spray, it's gone in a few hours in the sun.


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 26, 2014)

last year I was picking the things off the buds everyday. They are from the moths you see at dusk and dawn. This year I have not had a single one. 
this is why I think.   This year was a bad year for ticks. I got one and a rash. had to take antibiotics. So I went to town and got a bag of flea ,tick, and grub killer.   Spread that on my lawn. I saw lots of moth flopping around  but hardly any flying around. I think the moths live in the grass. Got them along with the ticks.   I think anyway. But no moth and caterpillar problem this year. Best way to get them off the buds is to pick them off one by one.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 26, 2014)

bozzo420 said:


> last year I was picking the things off the buds everyday. They are from the moths you see at dusk and dawn. This year I have not had a single one.
> this is why I think.   This year was a bad year for ticks. I got one and a rash. had to take antibiotics. So I went to town and got a bag of flea ,tick, and grub killer.   Spread that on my lawn. I saw lots of moth flopping around  but hardly any flying around. I think the moths live in the grass. Got them along with the ticks.   I think anyway. But no moth and caterpillar problem this year. Best way to get them off the buds is to pick them off one by one.



This is correct, worms are the large of moths and butterflys, eliminate them and your muncher free. The moths hide during the day in the lawn and bushes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> It's a BT powder that I use as a foliar spray, it's gone in a few hours in the sun.


 
 While it may look like it is gone, anything you spray on your plants stays there.  Personally, I would never use anything on my plants that was not intended for edibles.


----------



## gunsmoke (Sep 26, 2014)

And all this time I thought butterflies were cute. How wrong I was.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 27, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Here's one I caught being all cute at night, had to shoo her way into the moon light.


----------

